# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ISO फाइल से सीधे बनाइये बूटेबल पेन ड्राइव

## Yadav

*ISO* इमेज फाइल सीडी/डीवीडी के लिए सबसे लोकप्रिय इमेज फाइल है जिसमे आप किसी सीडी या डीवीडी की सभी तरह की फाइल्स को सुरक्षित कर सकते है और इसके उपयोग से बिलकुल उसी तरह की सीडी या डीवीडी बर्न कर सकते हैं ।
इंटरनेट से अगर आप कोई ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम डाउनलोड करते हैं तो ज्यादातर वो आपको *ISO* इमेज फॉर्मेट में ही मिलेगी ऐसे में इस टूल की मदद से आप सीधे ही ISO फाइल से बूटेबल यूएसबी ड्राइव बना सकते है, जिससे की आप अपने कंप्यूटर में नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पेन ड्राइव के जरिये ही इन्स्टाल कर सकें ।

इस टूल को उपयोग करना बहुत आसान है इसके लिए आपके पास सिर्फ दो चीजों के जरुरत होगी एक तो ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की बूटेबल *ISO* इमेज फाइल और एक पेन ड्राइव ।[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
ध्यान रखें की आपका पेन ड्राइव आपके *ISO* इमेज फाइल से ज्यादा क्षमता का होना चाहिए जैसे विंडोज एक्सपी के लिए 1 से 2 जीबी और विंडोज के लिए 4 जीबी से अधिक का पेन ड्राइव ठीक रहेगा और ये भी ध्यान दे की आपके पेन ड्राइव में कोई जरुरी डाटा ना हो क्यूंकि इस प्रक्रिया में पेन ड्राइव फॉर्मेट होता है ।

अब आप इस टूल को इंस्टाल करके शुरू करें और चित्र में दिखाए अनुसार*iso* फाइल और फिर पेन ड्राइव को चुने फिर *Bootable, Only supports windows bootable Iso image* विकल्प को चुने *Burn* अब बटन पर क्लिक करें ।
बस थोड़ी ही देर में आपका बूटेबल पेन ड्राइव तैयार होगा जिससे आप किसी कंप्यूटर में ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल कर सकते हैं ।


सिर्फ 1.4 एमबी आकार का मुफ्त उपयोगी औजार ।

----------


## Yadav

ये फोटो है मित्र कोइ हमे बतायेगा की फ़ाईल कैसे लोड करु

----------


## Yadav

मित्रो आप इस लिन्क से सिधे लोड कर सकते है धन्यावाद      www.isotousb.com/isotousb_setup.exe

----------


## mamta007

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है , मेरी और से रेपो...........

----------


## Teach Guru

मेरी और से भी रेपो कबुल करो भाई...........आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है..........

----------


## Yadav

आप सभी मित्रो का धन्यावाद आगे भी कोशिस जारी रहेगी

----------


## mantu007

*अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र ...........ऐसे ही अपने लोगों में ज्ञान का प्रसार करते रहे*

----------


## pkpasi

mere pass zorin os ki ISO image hai. jiska  space 1.13 Gb hai. iss os ko maine 4 gb ke pen drive me write karne ki kosish ki
par write nahi hui.

"The volume labal is long".
ye massage aata hai

----------


## pkpasi

ye software iso  image ko   bootable  pen drive nahi bana raha.
 kirpya meri madad kare.
ho sake to tarah ka koi aur software de.

----------


## rakhi26

i plz kere pass 32 gb ki kingston  pendrive he per usme copy to hoti he per  kaam nahin karty plz batain    rakhi kapoor

----------


## love birds

dost ye sahi kaam kar raha hai its really working fine

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र यादव जी नमस्कार , यहां पर आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है 


इसके लिए रेपो +++++++

मित्र आपने कीलोगर का इस्तमाल किया है , वहां जो मनोज जी ने जानकारी दी है मै उसे समझ नही पाया हूं क्योकि मनोज जी ने जो चित्र वहां दिये थे वो खुल नही पा रहे है , तो आप मुझे मेहरबानी करके बताये कि मै अपने कीलोगर को कैसे ईमेल मे अटैच करु ! तो क्र्प्या आप मुझे कीलोगर बनाने व उसे ईमेल मे मे अटैच करने की इमेज या विडियो ट्यूटोरियल भेजने की मेहरबानी करे मै आप का अह्सानमंद रहूंगा आपकी इन्तजार मै आपका ........... दोस्त
मेरी मेल आईडी है  !  amitkumarten@gmail.com

----------


## RANAJI1982

:Tiranga: मित्र यादव जी नमस्कार , यहां पर आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है 


इसके लिए रेपो +++++++

मित्र आपने कीलोगर का इस्तमाल किया है , वहां जो मनोज जी ने जानकारी दी है मै उसे समझ नही पाया हूं क्योकि मनोज जी ने जो चित्र वहां दिये थे वो खुल नही पा रहे है , तो आप मुझे मेहरबानी करके बताये कि मै अपने कीलोगर को कैसे ईमेल मे अटैच करु ! तो क्र्प्या आप मुझे कीलोगर बनाने व उसे ईमेल मे मे अटैच करने की इमेज या विडियो ट्यूटोरियल भेजने की मेहरबानी करे मै आप का अह्सानमंद रहूंगा आपकी इन्तजार मै आपका ........... दोस्त
मेरी मेल आईडी है  !  amitkumarten@gmail.com

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है
अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## shankar52

मित्र आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी इसके लिए धन्यवाद्

----------


## rajubel

meri windows ki size 699 hi our bhi 2gb ka pen drive hai fir bhi the volume lable is to long dikha raha hai

----------


## ripal

> meri windows ki size 699 hi our bhi 2gb ka pen drive hai fir bhi the volume lable is to long dikha raha hai


volume label के बॉक्स में से थोडा नाम शोर्ट कर दो हो जायेगा .

----------


## ashokjanu

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है
अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है इसके लिए धन्यवाद्

----------


## sumanlove

ये iso क्या है जी कोई बताएगा

----------


## jacksparrowpantnagarwale

मित्र यह software xp की bootable नहीं बनाता.. मैं कई दिनों से xp की pendrive banane k liye software दूंध रहा हू.. अगर कोई ऐसा software है तो कृपया जानकारी दे.

----------


## gulluu

> i plz kere pass 32 gb ki kingston  pendrive he per usme copy to hoti he per  kaam nahin karty plz batain    rakhi kapoor


राखी जी , नमस्कार , भारत में अभी सामान्य तौर पर ३२ जी बी की पेन ड्राइव मार्केट में नहीं मिलती ,मिलती भी है तो उसकी कीमत २ हजार से भी ऊपर होती है , अगर आपने २०० से ५०० के आस पास ये ड्राइव खरीदी हैं तो समझ लें की ये नकली हैं , आजकल मार्केट में किंग्स्टन की ऐसी बहुत सी ३२ और ४० जी बी की ड्राइव उपलब्ध हैं जो मेड इन चाइना हैं और बहुत सस्ते में उपलब्ध हैं. लोग लालच में आकर इनको ले लेते हैं लेकिन ये तरीके से काम नहीं करती , बहुत कम डाटा ही इन पर कॉपी हो पाता है और अधिक डाटा कॉपी करने पर उलटे सीधे अक्षर दिखाई पड़ते हैं . मैं ऐसी बहुत सी ड्राइव देख चूका हूँ , ये सब बेकार हैं ,बहुत कम क्षमता के डाटा जैसे २- ४ एम् बी को स्टोर करने के लिए ही इन्हें इस्तेमाल करें अथवा बेकार समझ कर साइड में रख दें और किसी अच्छी कंपनी का पेन ड्राइव ले लें . 
धन्यवाद .

----------


## rb908

> मित्रो आप इस लिन्क से सिधे लोड कर सकते है धन्यावाद      www.isotousb.com/isotousb_setup.exe


धन्यवाद 
भाई 
बूतेबिल पेंद्रिवे के

----------


## jacksparrowpantnagarwale

iso एक file format है जो cd या dvd की image अर्थात उसके data एक ज़िप फाइल की तरह रखता है. एक iso file को सीधे dvd ya cd में burn किया जा सकता है.

----------


## MD.USMAN

लगता है मेरा काम हो जायेगा मित्रों... मुझे xp की बूटेबल पेंन ड्राइव बनानी है...

----------


## shankar52

*मल्टी बूटेबल पेन ड्राइव  कैसे बनाने  यह बताये 
*

----------

